# Operation Love



## sdesha (Oct 5, 2008)

not sure if this is the right topic but im posting it here anyways:heart:

My husband is deployed along with a tone of other women's husbands. To us the day they return is a special one...Infact better then our wedding day or the day we feel in love...there is an organization called Operation Love reunite. Where photographers will take pictures as the husband/father/brother/friend/uncle etc. return...the photographer does this for free. I think this is a the best idea ever! and its our way of surveying our country just a lil...check the site out...Join...its good PR. 

I have a session set up for me when my husband returns and also will  do this in return when I learn more about photography...

http://www.oplove.org/
​


----------



## vandyck (Oct 8, 2008)

My husband is also in the military and I am working on becoming a part of Operation Love as well.  But I would like to take a moment and thank you to all of those photographers who are currently involved.  More military families become aware of this program and it is highly appreciated.

We had pictures taken at the airport when my husband returned from his deployment last year and it was great.  So again, to all those involved I want to just say thanks.  And a big thank you to all of those in the military and their families who serve our country selflessly everyday.

Stacy VanDyck Photography


----------



## Rachelsne (Oct 8, 2008)

My husband is Airforce, and thankfully not deployed at the moment, although his time will come to go again in the not so distant future. This is an amazing thing that photographers offer...Thank you!
If I were good enough I would submit my self as a photographer. watching the slide show had me almost cry


----------



## tranceplant (Oct 30, 2008)

tired of seeing those fake nostalgic pictures/websites with kids, soldiers and the usa flag.  You are aware that soldiers have nothing peaceful or lovable right? they are trained to kill people. I hope you guys know that, right?  And they will indeed kill children and families just like our families.... just in another country.


----------

